# Gabriel



## Sheilacuddle

Can anyone please help me with this? I would like to know How do you say “Gabriel” in Hungarian?; if someone could translate it I'll be thankful


----------



## Orreaga

The Hungarian form is *Gábor*, but *Gábriel* also exists.


----------



## Sheilacuddle

_Thank you for your response Orreaga. I appreciate your help. _


----------

